# Steelhead



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Before I buy new gear. I just want to check and make sure that I cannot use the following pole for steelhead.

_6.66 Medium Action, 1/4 to 5/8 lure, 6-14lb line_

I need a pole around 8 to 9 in lenght and 15 to 20lb line?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

That rod will catch them, it's really not about what will work best for the fish persay "within reason", it's more about what works best for the way you want to go about it...

What methods were you planning on using to fish for steelhead?


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

For a rod a 10' medium action is a good choice.The longer the rod the lighter the line you can use.$80-$120

For the reel a spinning reel with a SMOOTH drag . Plan on spending $80.00 minimum on a good reel.

Line: 10# Hi-Visibility (whatever color you like)main line 

Leader:6# flourocarbon 3' long in the winter,8# in the spring.

#8 or #10 hooks

They are the funnest fish you will ever catch!!!


----------



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

Boozer said:


> That rod will catch them, it's really not about what will work best for the fish persay "within reason", it's more about what works best for the way you want to go about it...
> 
> What methods were you planning on using to fish for steelhead?


Hey Boozer,

This is my first attempt at steelhead. I am thinking of plugging or jigs. 
It just seems easier than float fishing from what I can tell. 

I will be fishing the rivers in southeast MI, Clinton to start.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

JigginRod said:


> For a rod a 10' medium action is a good choice.The longer the rod the lighter the line you can use.$80-$120
> 
> For the reel a spinning reel with a SMOOTH drag . Plan on spending $80.00 minimum on a good reel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jiggin, I will take a spin to bass pro and report back.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There is an art to any method of steelhead fishing. Whether it be float fishing, bouncing bottom, or throwing hardware. In my experience hardware seems to be more effective when the water is a bit warmer, winter they will still hit plugs or lures when its right in their face. Bait fishing whether it be bouncing or floats will always produce fish. 

My advice for your first steelhead rod would be to go to MC sports, pick up a Traverse Bay tackle 9'6" 6-12lb rated rod. That way you can float, bounce, or chuck lures effectively. I have more expensive (better quality) rods, but this is the rod I seem to be taking on about 60% of my trips lately. It can easily handle lures or bait, and its what I use to beat up on Kings in the fall too, so it can definately take a beating. Try different techniques and be patient, its a game that takes some time to learn.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I caught my first steelhead in April 2006. I was using a 5' ultra light with 4lb test chuckin spinners...It took about 10 min but I finally landed that fish. You can catch them with about any rod if the technique is right.
Since then I have upgraded my equipment. I have a 9'-6" Medium Action Spinning rod, a 10'-6" Light Action Spinning Rod, and a 13'-6" Light Action Float Rod. Even though I started with hardware I have been more sucessful bottom bouncing and float fishing. I've been at it 4 seasons now and I still learn more every time I go out. I haven't calculated who has won more battles me or the fish but it is a riot!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Before you invest alot of money on tackle that will never work for a steelhead you really need to get with someone who knows how to fish steelhead. Believe me I have seen guys on the river with an easy $2000 worth of gear wasting their time. I for one do not have real expensive gear waders $100 rod,reel,line $125 assortment of mepps spinners, hooks, sinkers $50. For less than three Bens you can be the king of the river. Your two big mistakes is line test should be 6 or 8 pound test and your rod length should be about 9 foot. If you are using spawn just remember the smaller the hook the better. If you get with someone who knows how to steelhead fish they will tell you the rest.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

I am by no means an expert but if your just getting into steelhead and going to bass pro shops i would recommend a Browning Six Rivers Salmon and Steelhead Rod. They are fairly cheap and of fairly good quality. My buddy picked one up last year and has landed many steelhead up to 11 pounds with no problems. Just my 2cents hope this helps. 
Oh and by the way if you plan on fishing southeastern mich waters. You might want to look into lake erie tribs in ohio alot more fish. Head to erie outfitters and talk to Craig hes a hell of a guy and will help you get set up.
Hooked4life


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

H4L raises a good point. Go get the essential gear, make a trip to PA or Ohio for a few days. There are a lot of fish and you yourself can cut the learning curve greatly by fishing to so many fish. If something doesn't work try something else. Some days steelhead seem almost easy to catch, while others they have lockjaw.


----------



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

Trout King said:


> H4L raises a good point. Go get the essential gear, make a trip to PA or Ohio for a few days. There are a lot of fish and you yourself can cut the learning curve greatly by fishing to so many fish. If something doesn't work try something else. Some days steelhead seem almost easy to catch, while others they have lockjaw.


 
Thanks for the help everyone!!!!

Mark


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> make a trip to PA or Ohio for a few days


I guess they don't call those waters "starter rivers" for nothing, eh? I'm not sure the small, shallow, featureless waters of PA or OH is gonna teach him much on reading water either. I'd stick to MI and learn the real way, on real water; good luck.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'd stick to MI and learn the real way, on real water; good luck.


 I agree. I have had a long learning curve when it comes to catching steelies, and am an average steelheader at best. But the time spent chasing those things all over the state has finally started to pay off a little more over the last year. Just jump right in. Study your a** off on this site, google everything you can, watch youtube video's, and most importantly, just get out when you can. Nothing more valuable than personal experience.......

That being said, do you trout fish??? The single most important thing that i picked up during my time is that they are not much different than your ordinary stream trout. Others may disagree, but i started fishing them the same way i chase brookies just this past fall and started hooking fish soon after. You may lose lots of hooks, leader, etc, right off the bat. But its worth it when you finally get that first chrome fish. Again, just my experience, but it helped my learning curve a ton (along with the guidance of a few people along the way ). Good luck


----------



## The Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2008)

brookies101 said:


> That being said, do you trout fish???
> 
> No, I have not fished for trout before, just basic panfish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is why Steelheaders typically use long rods, with relatively light line. It is because 1) Steelhead are Trout, and they can be finicky about biting. Real heavy line can cause them not to bite, although I never use less than 6# leader. I also never use heavier than 10# leader, and 8# flourocarbon is my go-to leader line. 2) They pull - HARD. They take drag and make blazing runs, and sometimes leap 6 feet into the air (most probably 2-4 feet). Because they pull hard, and we use lighter line, we need longer limber rods that can cushion the pull of those fast runs. Add to this the fact that much of their mouths are fairly soft, and hooks often pull out, and it doubles the need for a longer rod that cushions the pull. 3) longer rods help you "feel" your drift if you are drift fishing, help you make longer casts -which is often better for drift fishing, and can really help keep your line where you want it if you are fishing with floats. 

You can catch Steelhead on all sorts of rods and reels, and different terminal presentations. Pulling plugs you don't need, or want, a real long rod, and light line. For bottom bouncing in a river, I like a 10 foot rod that is rated for 6# - 10# line, and has some backbone.

Adding (and agreeing with a previous poster) that you NEED a good reel with a smooth drag. A long rod won't help you much if your reel gives up line in bits and bursts, or if you have to set it so a fish can just scream line out whenever it wants to. I have reels that will hold a fish strongly when they are just tugging, rolling, and jumping; but which will also let a fish take drag when they go on a real tear. Steelhead can accelerate so quickly that no reel can be set perfectly to gain line when you need to, but also let the fish go when they need to. The longer rod makes up the difference, most of the time. Sometimes they will just zip out 100 feet of line in 3 seconds, snap you off, and leave you speechless. I live for those moments. It is always a bonus they they make a couple irritated jumps right afterward, too.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Adding (and agreeing with a previous poster) that you NEED a good reel with a smooth drag. A long rod won't help you much if your reel gives up line in bits and bursts, or if you have to set it so a fish can just scream line out whenever it wants to.


Most modern reels have better drag systems than 10 years ago.

I use to back reel fish exclusively.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

10' Okuma Conniseur's can be had for $40. A decent Shimano reel for $60 and you have a good $100 steelhead set up. Maxima Ulragreen for a mainline and P-Line fluoro for leader and a good hook... downsize you leader weight by two lbs. I use Dai-Riki 155's Sz. 6 or Gama Octopus #6's. Dai-Riki's are only $6 for 50 whereas Gama's are $6-$8 for 25. 

Get #10 barrel and snap swivels and pencil lead -or- a few bobbers (floats) and split shot.......you're ready to fish most MI rivers with spawn, waxies, spikes or wigglers.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

uptracker said:


> 10' Okuma Conniseur's can be had for $40.


I've had mine for 6 years. I bought one for my wife and I have a bait caster in the same style. 

Good quality rod.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> I guess they don't call those waters "starter rivers" for nothing, eh? I'm not sure the small, shallow, featureless waters of PA or OH is gonna teach him much on reading water either. I'd stick to MI and learn the real way, on real water; good luck.


Ever been? It isn't featureless water. I actually compare some of those streams to what I've seen in a few UP streams (though the UP doesn't have the shale). Ohio is a little bit similar to some Michigan rivers. You still have to read the water. It would be helpful for a beginner to go down there and get into a few fish while learning presenations, conditions, line etc. I didn't go to PA until long after I actually got the hang of the game. It's still a lot of fun to catch fish and spend time with buddies. 

Everyone seems to hate on Ohio and PA around here...to me it is worth a couple hundred bucks for a weekend, you can catch more fish down there in one weekend than in a month here....so all I was saying is it is a good place for a beginner to catch the addiction of pulling on steelhead. If you do want to give it a shot make sure you keep up on the weather and forecast...things change in a blink their.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

hooked4life said:


> I am by no means an expert but if your just getting into steelhead and going to bass pro shops i would recommend a Browning Six Rivers Salmon and Steelhead Rod. They are fairly cheap and of fairly good quality. My buddy picked one up last year and has landed many steelhead up to 11 pounds with no problems. Just my 2cents hope this helps.
> Oh and by the way if you plan on fishing southeastern mich waters. You might want to look into lake erie tribs in ohio alot more fish. Head to erie outfitters and talk to Craig hes a hell of a guy and will help you get set up.
> Hooked4life


I use the Browning Six Rivers rods with Quantum Zebco reels for steelhead and salmon. I even throw them on the downriggers once in awhile. A very good rod for the money.


----------

